# Need help for compare Mizuno MX-23 and MX-900



## GILHUNT (Nov 18, 2006)

Hello!

I have an occasion to buy used MX-900 (graphite). I have already try the MX-23. What will be the main difference I will see between those two sets?

Thanks for your help!

Gilles


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Nothing really the mx-900s are slightly more bulky in size and in my opinion easier to hit.


----------

